# reveries journal (:



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

*oct-19*

*today sucked really bad , i found out mrs sharron is selling one of the 08 season foals that i have been working with since he was born , and it sucks because hes leaving this week , which means i dont get to say goodbye ..he started off black with a blanket on his butt . but he roaned out and now hes blue . if he would of stayed at the farm then i was gonna be the one breaking him ... funn  if she would of told me i would of bought him.......... , i feel like i lost my very own horse ... ive been crying for the last two days and hes not even gone yet ; hes the foal in my avatar .*
*- jordann .*


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

*Theres not much to right about today , im so mad about jackson leaving .. Thats all i have to say . finally the sun comes out , the days im trrapped in school . more tommorw , *


*- jordannn*


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

*The sun was out today , so i went riding , im so dump i got saddle burn haha  , im really tired , im not that inthusiastic , i cant beleive jackson is leaving , i just want to drop out of school , and move to were hes moving now and live with him forever , I FEEL LIKE IM MISSING A PART OF ME BECAUSE OF THIS . -- sorry that im venting ):*

*sorry if this is boring , once i get back to being myself hopefully it will get more interesting .*

*-- jordann*


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

*ughh ; im really sorry t whoever reads this , i havent written in a while. ive been so busy with work at my farm , from halloween horse shows and pony parties , .. and theres this one girl at school , and shes like ewwhh dont go to her house because she has cockroaches . i definentaly do not have them in my house . ! wow shes so fakeeee . it doesnt help she goes out with the guy i like . sorry for ventingg !*


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

*i only know 2 reall people . i hate middle school ! wish i could just go live eaa drama free life at my farmm ;;; ): one good thing is that that the guy i like likes meeee backk . cant wait until this summer ! haaha, i know its along way away , but we aare ggoing to florida with 4h *


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

*hey guys . who listens to boys like girls ? ;; well who listens to music ? haha , whats your favorite song . ? IM SO HAPPY !!! theres this horse at my barn named sage ** *and shes a resue , but im going to start riding her ! shes the most amazing mare ever .  except she HATES bending . and she doesnt like to check at the canter , she likes to GO GO GO GOG GOOGOGOGOG * -- im really sorry if this is boring /:*


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That's neat =] I didn't know if your question was rhetorical or not :/ but my favorite song, this really tough to decide, okay, my favorite song this moment in time is, "Heartland" by George Strait. =]


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

* its theretical <-- or however you spell it !  * schhoool today was boring but when i was little i went out with this boy named cord . * you can laughhh !  but i misss him and now hes moving backk ! *


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

ahh ! i ment rhitorical ! -- ; ; i have alot on my mind .


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry everyone . ive been sick , and tired. i also had to go on a vacation to pa to look at a horse ! ! ! ! his names prince and hes a chestnut morgan , hes my aunts but in winter months and summer i get to be the one working with him and everything . well i got back today , then i went over my friends house to hang out with her and her horses , we started bareback in her arena , AND I JUMPED 3 FEET ! omg it was soo funn !! -- jordan .


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

not much to talk about today . it sucks that im ALREADY excited for christmas hehe


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

Nothing new on my part , its getting colder and im preparing with my long johns for some winter riding !!!


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

Today i went to my friends barn to watch her ride;; THEY ONLY HAVE 10 HORSES ! for 15 students to ride . im really fed up with the 2012 crap ! who believes this bull ?


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

today i went to the barn and rode taxi. not much went on and im really happy about thanksgiving because that means a whole 8 days at the barn


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

so this week sucked. I was supposed to go trail riding on taxi <3 but i sprained my ankle so i havent been at the barn all week ): yet last night i went to see 2012 and it wasnt a bad move  who else saw it ?


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

TAXI HAS COLIC . YAY ): but on the plus side i rode a mare named wonder and mrs sharron said that i looked the best i ever looked. which is saying alot . we got 2 new horses and one has the uglieset roman nose its not funny * and theres this beautiful appy , that has white hooves and theere sooooooooo soft right now . so im sad .


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay , so the people that bought jackson said he acted up to much and sold him . hes regesterd and in good condition ; yet the new owners dont even want the papers ! this kinda scares me ; on the good side taxi pooped  ah . not much to talk about ,
jordan .


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

i know its boring - but to whoever reads this thanks ? hah _ its been snowing and icing all weekend so no riding done ): i got to blanket 69 horses and be trampled on because i feelll on ice and then wicked spooked and then when she spooked she charged with me on the ground ! and prescious * says sarcasticaly * baby duncan decided it would be fun to bite and rear and buck when i went in his stall to get him water . oh yeah i cant forget precioius bea the eyearling decided it would be fun to lunge out at me and rear at my when i walked near her stall so thats probably 40 times a day because shes in the front of the barn , tommorw going to be awful becasue we are putting all the stalled horses out and they havent been out in like 4days and there gonna spazz . 
- im putting up the cristmas tree now so ... 


_jordan .


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

no riding done this weekend either because the ground was frozen . well i jumped on sage bareback for like 10 minutes and just walked around very slowley - if you call that riding .


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

3 feet if snow ; no horses ; suckeyy weekend .


----------

